# Message from Motorola



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is what Motorola sent me after I questioned them about the locked bootloaders.

We apologize for the inconvenience it has caused you 

Motorola's primary focus is the security of our end users and protection of their data, while also meeting carrier, partner and legal requirements. The Droid X and a majority of Android consumer devices on the market today have a secured bootloader. 

In reference specifically to eFuse, the technology is not loaded with the purpose of preventing a consumer device from functioning, but rather ensuring for the user that the device only runs on updated and tested versions of software. If a device attempts to boot with unapproved software, it will go into recovery mode, and can re-boot once approved software is re-installed. Checking for a valid software configuration is a common practice within the industry to protect the user against potential malicious software threats. Motorola has been a long time advocate of open platforms and provides a number of resources to developers to foster the ecosystem including tools and access to devices for developers via MOTODEV at http://developer.motorola.com.


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for reaching out to Moto. Nothing beats a failure but a try. You inspired me to write another letter. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Tell them that there are no software "threats" (meaning, not activated by the user) that allow the device's OS to be modified through the bootloader. And invite them to prove you wrong.


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Tell them that there are no software "threats" (meaning, not activated by the user) that allow the device's OS to be modified through the bootloader. And invite them to prove you wrong.


Amen to that! +1
Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

I sent them another email telling them to prove the security issues and that if they think it is harmful they should update the droid 3 instead of leaving it with crappy software


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

I sent them this.>

I will continue to press on this issue. If Motorola continues not to update their phones will high quality software and then denies us the developers to provide proper updates that you lack I'm sorry but that is where i draw the line. After the release of yet another droid, the droid 3 is left in the dust with unreliable software that crashes. I can't even play fruit ninja on my droid 3 without it lagging but I could on my lg ally which had a 600mhz processor. The Droid 3 has a dual-core 1.0ghz and It lags, this issue must be addressed now.

go to rootzwiki.com
got to xda-forums and go to the Droid 3 section
test the software and then come tell me why isn't your software as reliable and fast?


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Didn't know if this acceptable to post, but I wanted to keep this topic alive:

Thank you for the feedback. With regards to this we do not have any information for the bootloaders of the phone.

I would like to look into the matter further to understand where the level of support provided needs to be improved, in order to prevent this from occurring again. We do have multiple support teams focused on different products and aspects of our operations and we would like to specifically review the area you are referring to in your comments. I just forwarded your email to the Escalation Team.

We will keep you posted about your concern about the bootloader.

Best Regards,

Andrew

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

they sent me another email with the same thing escalation


----------

